# Mack Rascal And Duchess



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grand old photos . I like the nostelgia in them.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful dogs..thanks for sharing that wonderful account of them..
I feel like I am in very good company


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that great story of them. They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

What a wonderful story about your dogs. Isn't it amazing how we remember our pets from when young, and miss them still decades later?
The pictures are great too, thanks for sharing...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That was a lovely but also heart rendering story. What great dogs they were and I am pleased you shared your happy memories with us.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what beautiful memories, tainted with a little sadness. Thanks for sharing your trip down memory lane. Love those ole pics !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love your family dog stories, Sandra. And those pictures are treasures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Three Beauties*

Mack, Rascal and Duchess were gorgeous babies!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

In Many Ways My Hunter And Kaycee Remided Me Of Rasal And Duchess Even Tho They Were Goldns Where Rascal And Duchess Were English Setters. Rascal Had The Tree Trunk Legs, Bi Feet And Blcky Head Like Rasal Had, Duchess Was Mall Feet, Little Lgs, Saller Head. Rascal Wa The Bolder Of The Two, Just Ike Hunter. Yep, Thoe Golden Kids Of Mine Reminded Me Of The English Setter Kids Of Mine--and Brtoher And Sister Littermates Each Time.


----------

